# Just added a acetlene headlight



## JRE123 (Jun 29, 2013)

Had to build one as the originals are out of my price range!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 29, 2013)

Great light!
What type engine is that?


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2013)

This may seem like a stupid question, but what type of fuel are you using. Why is it blue/green?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 29, 2013)

Mixing carbide and water creates acetylene gas, sometimes referred to the limelight.


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks, but I'm still confused. That's what's in the fuel bowl going into the motor?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 29, 2013)

It looks like a 4 cycle engine but could be a 2 cycle disguised as a 4 stroke.


----------



## Boris (Jun 29, 2013)

If it's a 4 stroke, what kind of fuel is that? The reason I ask, is that when I had my Whizzer engine rebuilt I was told to use aviation fuel, because it lasts practically forever. I was curious if the fuel in the fuel bowl was Aviation Fuel. My Problem: I don't know where I can obtain any locally. Does anyone have any suggestions? I still do want to know if it's a 2 stroke or 4 stroke though.


----------



## bike (Jun 30, 2013)

*a lot of 2 stroke mix oil*

is green

av gas local small airport- $$$ also avgas is high octaine- not suitable for low compression and has any vapor properties that may not mix well on low port velocity engines


----------



## Greg M (Jun 30, 2013)

The intake port is lower on the cylinder than the exhaust port, so it's a 2 stroke and the gas is that colour because it's mixed.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jun 30, 2013)

*Great job*

Wow! A beautiful addition to a gorgeous bike! Great job


----------



## JRE123 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes it is a cheap 50cc e-bay china made 2 cycle engine.  Has well over 1K mi. on it and running strong.  Has been disguised to look as old as possiable. 
You have more than likely seen the sidecar posted on this forum that goes with it.  Just an all round fun bike that the public enjoys looking at.



Greg M said:


> The intake port is lower on the cylinder than the exhaust port, so it's a 2 stroke and the gas is that colour because it's mixed.


----------



## Greg M (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh yeah, fantastic job on the light btw!


----------

